# anyone modify "wheels" on their Pit Boss??



## doughboysigep (Dec 26, 2020)

I smoke outside my garage on a gravel driveway.  the small castors on the PB are not conducive to rolling on anything but concrete/pavement ( I have been laying down plywood & cardboard to get the smoker into position but that is getting old - has ben for quite awhile).  I have been wanting to do something with bigger rubber wheels but haven't come up with a good way to do it.  Anyone done anything to solve the issue?  I was originally just going to make a dolly to put it on (still might) but didn't really want to leave it on a dolly when smoking.  thought of drilling thru legs and putting axles thru with the bigger rubber wheels (but also wanted some way to easily steer the smoker)??  My PB is a series 5 or 7 (not exactly sure off hand).


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 26, 2020)

Looking at the PB website....Would the wheels on the Sportsman work on yours?
Jim


----------



## doughboysigep (Dec 26, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Looking at the PB website....Would the wheels on the Sportsman work on yours?
> Jim


not seeing how they are much different than my series 5/7 (I edited my post above so folks know what I have).  the issues is that the small wheels just aren't meant for anything other than hard surfaces.  looking at the site though did give me another idea - make it like a grill - big (8-10" rubber wheels in front and keep castors in back, use handle to lift back and roll.  that just might do the trick (got to figure best way to get bigger wheels on and then keep it level).


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 26, 2020)

doughboysigep said:


> not seeing how they are much different than my series 5/7 (I edited my post above so folks know what I have).  the issues is that the small wheels just aren't meant for anything other than hard surfaces.  looking at the site though did give me another idea - make it like a grill - big (8-10" rubber wheels in front and keep castors in back, use handle to lift back and roll.  that just might do the trick (got to figure best way to get bigger wheels on and then keep it level).



I’m sure it can be done, you would probably have to modify how the larger caster wheels are mounted to the legs of your PB Copperhead Smoker though...  6 inch wheels might work better then trying for the 8-10 inch wheels.  But hey, who knows, all things are possible if you try hard enough.  Search Harbor Freight stores Caster wheels and also Home Depot for Caster Wheels for sale.  Good luck.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 27, 2020)

Here’s a picture and a link to a pellet grill with the type of wheels you’re looking for...  So it is possible.  












http://www.ironsidesmokers.com



Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Bigred3002 (May 12, 2022)

doughboysigep said:


> I smoke outside my garage on a gravel driveway.  the small castors on the PB are not conducive to rolling on anything but concrete/pavement ( I have been laying down plywood & cardboard to get the smoker into position but that is getting old - has ben for quite awhile).  I have been wanting to do something with bigger rubber wheels but haven't come up with a good way to do it.  Anyone done anything to solve the issue?  I was originally just going to make a dolly to put it on (still might) but didn't really want to leave it on a dolly when smoking.  thought of drilling thru legs and putting axles thru with the bigger rubber wheels (but also wanted some way to easily steer the smoker)??  My PB is a series 5 or 7 (not exactly sure off hand).


I put large caster wheels with 7 inch pneumatic tires on mine. Rolls so much more easily across the grass. Another benefit is the larger wheels raise it up a bit so I don't have to bend down as far.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 12, 2022)

Got a thought for tires. I will send a message, I prefer not to post things from non-sponsors.


----------



## DougE (May 12, 2022)

I'm wanting to do the same thing with my Camp Chef SG24. I just haven't gotten around to it yet. I thought about getting one of those metal garden wagons and fixing it on top of it, somehow.


----------



## sandyut (May 13, 2022)

I think you have the vertical cabinet style PB?  I bet with some modification on the Bolton area something like these would work.  the bolt on plate would be larger on these I would guess.  But add a intermediate plate and boom.

If you have the barrel type it would be easier.  I have read a few writeups on this mod for my rec tec but never got around to it.


----------

